# recent repaint.. including the "beetlejuice" bathroom b/a



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

here is a link to the last job.. 

http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f128/scholarlypainting/RiverEnds/?albumview=grid


the beetle juice bathroom turned out nice.. no visible lines were left from the striping.. 

the other bathroom had some cracks i repaired 
the bed went baby blue to tan
the bed 2 went yellowish to tan/tan accent wall
the bed 3 went beige to the same blue in the bathroom
and the dining room went from a deep red to an antique red ( photbucket reverse the order, the pic w the ladder is the before pic)

enjoy!

comments are welcome.:thumbup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks MUCH better. :thumbup:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks bud!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Came out good. Those stripes would of drove me crazy.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Came out good. Those stripes would of drove me crazy.


Especially with that floor. Sitting on the can after a long night, your chances of falling off raise by 43% in that room. :laughing:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That look's way better, you have to get small to work in that bathroom.I hate bath rooms as for a painting, I would rather paint a bedroom twice the size.I just don't like huging the toilet that much.In fact I usually charge the same cost as large bed room.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> That look's way better, you have to get small to work in that bathroom.I hate bath rooms as for a painting, I would rather paint a bedroom twice the size.I just don't like huging the toilet that much.In fact I usually charge the same cost as large bed room.



i agree.. im not a fan of getting right where everyone deposits waste.. yeechh..





thanks everyon!


----------

